# Slipping the Sleeve!!



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

I noticed when I had the opportunity to work with the New Orleans Police Dept.,that when they are doing apprehension work they would never slip the sleeve as a form of reward.They would out the dog and the person would either run away or be restrained by another officer.

Seems to me that it would make sense not to slip the sleeve,that way the dog never gets sleeve happy and never look at protection as some sort of sport.

How do you all feel about this and what do you think the pros and cons will be to this method???


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Been there done that.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=3176&highlight=slipping+the+sleeve


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We don't slip the sleeve. If it happens, someone is going to get bitten. We do throw a second sleeve during controlled aggression exercises, or have a hidden sleeve under a bulkier sleeve. The dog is supposed to ignore the dropped sleeve and continue with the pursuit.


DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Slipping is a great way to build confidence in young dogs and to help transfer defensive dogs into a prey mode, carrying in a praise circle. For police applications, I can see two issues: equipment focus and decoy accidents. The decoy may only have a whip for portection if the dog is off lead.

If for police purposes the dog is biting on a sleeve, I wouldn't use it any more, why do it? It should stay on the most real feel item, which is the bite suit or bite jacket. Changing the color patterns is helpful to reproduce normal street wear. If the K9 handler wants to bold up his or her dog, have the jacketed decoy go to the ground with the dog riding on top of them, still in a bite mode. Decoy domination now changes to "bad guy" domination.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In sport work we always reward by slipping the sleeve. If the dog is capable of good defence, it can then be reattacked by the helper to keep it from to much focus on the sleeve. This depends on the dog and the goals for that dog.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David Frost said:


> We don't slip the sleeve. If it happens, someone is going to get bitten. We do throw a second sleeve during controlled aggression exercises, or have a hidden sleeve under a bulkier sleeve. The dog is supposed to ignore the dropped sleeve and continue with the pursuit.
> 
> 
> DFrost


David do you guys slip the jacket? What about rebites on a fast "out?"


----------

